# Wasps around Fruitless Mulberry



## celticolleen (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone know why there would be a lot of wasps around my fruitless mulberry? There are no nests and, when we pruned this winter, there weren't any old nests. This is the second year that I've noticed. The wasps are paper wasps and haven't attacked but make me nervous since I have grandchildren that play in the yard. 

Is there anything I can do? Preferably without pesticides.


----------



## S Mc (Aug 7, 2008)

Paper wasps feed on other insects (so are considered a beneficial insect). It is possible that they have found a source in your fruitless mulberry. I believe if left undisturbed they are relatively nonaggressive. But I would share your concern if any of your grand children (or you) are allergic.

Sylvia


----------



## Trout 2003 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, wasps feed their larva gruds and leaf worms. You probably have then on your tree. The wasps are doing your tree a service there by removing what are more then likely pests.


----------



## celticolleen (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thanks so much*

for the advice!!


----------

